# !!!!!Franny's 40 brdr NEEDS the C02 RAOK!!!!!! UPDATED



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I've started this tank because I needed a place to put the clippings from my 120.

Substrate is Soil Master Select - black
AC 300 HOB
Lighting is 2- 36" T12 and 1- Coralife CF on top of tank
No C02 - need a regulator
Dosing - EI and adding Flourish

I'm really into the Dutch style and will try to get this tank up to standards. I've read that this type of aquascaping should be done in a 90 or larger, but my bigger tanks have big fish that destroy plants.

Before I took the picture, I had just trimmed and removed some of the plants. It was a jungle. I'm beginning to like the jungle look. I'm good at it.
Aquascaping is difficult to learn if you don't have an inate sense for it. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like how green the plants look and the background looks nice.
Best of luck winning the RAOK.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

looks good to me.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you razalas5!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

nice looking tank! just so you know there is a section for journals.


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> nice looking tank! just so you know there is a section for journals.


I believe posting here was one of the rules of the RAOK sticky.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

razalas5 said:


> I believe posting here was one of the rules of the RAOK sticky.


ah ok, I know nothing about that.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I think its beautiful. What other plans do you have for plants? Any plans for hardscape?


----------



## pepetj (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice green jungle! Your tank will benefit with pressurized CO2 for sure!

Good luck with Bettatail's ROAK!

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Msjinkzd - There are a few crypts around the cyperus helferi (big tall green grassy plant) and there is a fern type plant in the back of the black hole.

The only other plants will be foreground, but they'll need higher light and *C02*.

Thanks peptj!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Any plans for critters? You have so much flexibility with a 40 breeder! I would absolutely add some amano shrimp, should it tickle your fancy. Also, some really tight schoolers for the top 1/3 and maybe a cool bottom dweller (sids or y. cruciatus are my two current favorites). man oh man, the possibilites! Hope you get the co2, that tank will be banging in no time!!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

What are those black and white loaches again? I've got a bunch of rummy nose and some lemon tetras that might work.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have two types right now, the smaller of the two is Yunnanilus cruciatus. The other one is Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki.

Both are super fun fish to keep.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll have to get both species, but for two different tanks. Thanks Rach.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jun 30, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

nice tank roud: you need some foreground, maybe staurogyne 049. dwarf hair grass japan or belem would be nice but in my experience they do better with CO2:icon_mrgr


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

beautiuful tank!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks londonloco. I'm working on it.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good! Wish you well!


----------



## freshfins (Dec 29, 2006)

The Cyprus helferi looks especially great. Is the background a photo or one of your molded creations? +++


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

I so badly want to plant a 40 breeder for my shrimp. Good Luck!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The small bit of open substrate in the front actually looks good in the picture you have posted.

The dark, moody looking rock background is it a LFS ready made? Looks great in the pic.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks! The background is just a lfs roll type. I plan on covering the back and sides with java moss or fissidens.

Here is a pic of the rack:


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some of the plants that I have no clue of what they are. I'm noticing that I have a little Clado in there and looks like I need to add a powerhead. Those Koralia types would be too much in such a small tank.

*#1 ? grouping*










*#2 ?*










*#3 Can You ID this pain?*


----------



## jweis (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, that is some setup you have. Good start on your GWAPA dutch entry.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Julie! I want a KA tank. I need to buy lights, but won't be able to afford a regulator, too.

You haven't seen my fishroom, eh?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Needs a bit of color maybe a bit of red or brown.

Craig


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Very elegant looking tank. If you're really trying a butch tank, I think CO2 is necessary. I've never gotten healthy bushy stems without CO2. They've been scrawny and slim.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks! I need to find a couple of red plants. Hopefully someone in SNS will have some really nice ones FS.

Hey! A Butch Dutch tank. Going for it!!!!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Snail*

Looks like a baby trumpet snail.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I had MTS and I pretty much wiped them out. Then these snails began to appear. I don't have fish in this tank yet, so I'll capture them with the ole' algae tab in the net trick.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I like your grasses and watch that snail!


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks good, the only plants I grow are floaters and java moss. The whole CO2 thing is more trouble than I'm willing to deal with; taking care of 14 tanks is enough already.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*#1 ? grouping*








Left to right in front of the giant grassy plant, looks like Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba', Ludwigia Repens. In the front of those two, possibly lindernia species 'india'

*#2 ?*








Hygrophilia sp. 'Pinnatifida'

*#3 Can You ID this pain?*









Good old pond snail.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Since my lights are sorta crappy, I'm going to try to build one myself. Basically a retrofit/canopy type. It's been difficult to find 36" T8's locally. I'm a little leary messing with electrical stuff, so it'll be a challenge. 

On another note, I'm visiting a fellow planted tank keeper to nab some red plants. She's holding some DD angels I want to check out too. I probably won't put them in this tank, but I want to get them to show for next year.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

AirstoND said:


> Looks like a baby trumpet snail.


Nope! I'll bet my son's college fund it is a common pond PITA snail but Sara already ninja'd that answer. 


mscichlid said:


> Since my lights are sorta crappy, I'm going to try to build one myself. Basically a retrofit/canopy type. It's been difficult to find 36" T8's locally. I'm a little leary messing with electrical stuff, so it'll be a challenge.
> 
> On another note, I'm visiting a fellow planted tank keeper to nab some red plants. She's holding some *DD angels* I want to check out too. I probably won't put them in this tank, but I want to get them to show for next year.


*!?!?!DD Angels!?!?!* OMG!!! YOU NOW HAVE MY COMPLETE ATTENTION!!!!!
DD or DDV or DDSV? This tank or another matters not, I want to see!!! Pics plz!

and the tank room is crazy cool too,, I completely missed seeing any posts on it until this thread.


----------



## jweis (Jan 31, 2011)

mscichlid said:


> Thanks Julie! I want a KA tank. I need to buy lights, but won't be able to afford a regulator, too.
> 
> You haven't seen my fishroom, eh?


No, I haven't seen it in person, but several other GWAPA members have told me how great it is. I don't know where you find the time! My two smallish tanks take a few hours of my time every week. I consider it my personal therapy.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

I vote for you!


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

Very nice start! Just a correction, it's Hygrophila pinnatifida for that #2 picture, not Hygrophilia sp. 'Pinnatifida'. 

#3 is hard to tell from the picture, but google 'Lindernia rotundifolia' and see if that looks the same...


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

might actually be a bladder snail rather than a pond snail (pond snails get a LOT larger and have large "donkey ears" and they also breed slowly). Many people use the two terms interchangeably when in fact they are two different species


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

krisw said:


> Very nice start! Just a correction, it's Hygrophila pinnatifida for that #2 picture, not Hygrophilia sp. 'Pinnatifida'.
> 
> #3 is hard to tell from the picture, but google 'Lindernia rotundifolia' and see if that looks the same...





msjinkzd said:


> might actually be a bladder snail rather than a pond snail (pond snails get a LOT larger and have large "donkey ears" and they also breed slowly). Many people use the two terms interchangeably when in fact they are two different species


HAHAHAHAHA! I'm batting 0 for 3. I must play for the Reds. :hihi:


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Just picked up a few plants to add to the 40 brdr.

Syngonanthus manuaus
Rotala macrandra 'Japan'
Hygro. Porto velho
Hygro. odora
Ludwigia arcuata
Hellanthium tenellum

Some of these may not work without the *C02*

I'm gonna give it a whirl. If they start to fail, into the 120 they go.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Are you coming to GWAPA end of september? Guess who is their speaker  I heard you get great deals at their auctions!


----------



## freshfins (Dec 29, 2006)

krisw said:


> #3 is hard to tell from the picture, but google 'Lindernia rotundifolia' and see if that looks the same...


I just got some stems from mscichlid herself and yes, it looks just like the Google pics of Lindernia rotundifolia. Now I need an ID the other plants she gave me. :icon_bigg


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> Are you coming to GWAPA end of september? Guess who is their speaker  I heard you get great deals at their auctions!


 
Why yes Rachael, I'll be there front and center. You'll probably have some new stuff in that would go in the 40brdr.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck!
Love the grassy plant!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking good! 

I am by no means one to give addvice in scaping, so I won't. My tanks are messy.  

I see that some folks think you need some reds though.

I might have some red, pink and maybe some purple plants that I could send you. I will cover shipping too.

Shoot me a PM!


----------



## Krucianking (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish I could get a pic of my tank on here! I dont think you need inspiration from mine yours rocks.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I am by no means one to give addvice in scaping, so I won't. My tanks are messy.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Thank you so much! I may need direction for placement though


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

secuono said:


> Good luck!
> Love the grassy plant!


Thank you! Cyperus helferi. It's one of my favorite plants. I especially like grassy plants and hope to do an all grass type tank one day.

I'm starting to think it may get a tad big in the 40brdr. . .we will see.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Krucianking said:


> I wish I could get a pic of my tank on here! I dont think you need inspiration from mine yours rocks.


Aww thanks. Hopefully on it's way to rockin'. Why don't you start a post with a pic of your tank and list the specifics? The folks here are nice and helpful.


----------



## eleontie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am sure that CO2 regulator will make those plants really grow faster. ... so stay on top of trimming those plants, don't let them grow into a jungle. I found out it is really hard to fix things once the plants start to overgrow...


----------



## seiji64 (Jan 6, 2005)

Off to a great start. I'm a big fan of C helferi too. I struggle with BBA growing on some leaves of mine, particularly in higher flow parts of the tank. Hopefully you won't have that issue. Good luck!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, Eugen. That's a good tip. . . one I need to heed. 

Now I'm struggling with lighting choices for this tank.

35" T5 RETRO - 4 X 39W 

2 x 96 watt Bright Kit

Ideally, I would prefer 3, 6500K T8's to sit on top the tank. But then, I'll need to still install some type of mechanism to raise it for maintenance.
I'm thinking about overall cost in the long run with the replacement bulbs dollar amount and availability. 

Besides, there are 14 other tanks that I'll have to consider taking care of...

I need lighting advice!


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

love the lush green look of your tank! good luck on the raok!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck zainey_04!


----------



## finman57 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just joined and I'm interested in seeing how this tank turns out. Good Luck!!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Me too! LOL. Welcome to Planted Tank. Check back often. I'm still working on it.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the plants, Clint! My oh my Gonna work on the 40brdr tomorrow. Then I'll post the pics.

Pm'ing for plant names. . .


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to update the 40 brdr yesterday. Today our club is moving our show equipment to a new shed. Hundreds of tanks and a crap load of racks. So it looks like things will be back on track on Sunday.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

C. helferi is such a lovely, graceful plant. 

I can easily see this developing into a really nice Dutch style aquascape. Some red plants are a must, in my opinion.


----------



## jweis (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope you win. I just upped my CO2 and my plants are pearling like crazy. It is so neat to watch all the little silver bubbles. 

I'll look forward to seeing you at the Sept GWAPA mtg too. Since you have 14 tanks, I am looking forward to your advice on my measly two tanks. 

Hope you like Mexican food. I am fixing my family's famous green chili burritos. I'm even trying to find someone to make homemade tortillas. They are much easier to find in Arizona than in Maryland.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm pulling for you as well. Go Francine!

Jim


----------



## marge618 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Francine. The 40 is beginning to look GOOD. Hope you win the RAOK C02 regulator!


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice, I think you could do a Dutch just fine in a breeder. Just trim a little more often.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi! I'm back. Added a few red plants and removed some of the others. Growth is slow without the C02, but I'm dosing hoping it will keep the plants going. Between this tank and the 120 I'm going bonkers...all good though. Planted tanks make my heart race. A good thing. Gonna add some fish tomorrow.

Still trying to figure out the lighting situation. Everything is just so expensive! Argghhh!


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 6, 2010)

Tank is looking great. Can't wait to see it with red plants.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm staying on top of the trimming. There are red plants behind the blyxa and polysperma in the back left.

PITA snails and cladophora, lighting, and lack of C02 are the problems. I've added osmocote plus capsules around some of the plants, but I don't think I added enough. E v e r t h i n g i s g r o w i n g s o o o s l o w w w w.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow, looking good Francine! I wish my tank looked like yours. I will need to do a planted set up soon. I will start low tech first and then go from there.


----------



## aquaverbal (Aug 17, 2011)

The tank looks even better. I like the background.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Franny, where did you get that background?


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

The background is nice, but I'm suddenly wondering if it's quite right for a Dutch style tank. Something like plain black might work better. 

I can't remember, are you dosing Excel? If not, that will help growth (although it would get pricey on a tank of that size!)


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The background was bought at Scales some time ago. I'm trying to decide whether to take it off and spray it black or go full tilt and start java moss walls.

I added guppies today. I'll try to get a picture of them when the lights go off in the fishroom.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The tank is looking amazing! I sure hope you win that regulator, this tank looks better than my 75 and I'm injecting CO2 already! This will be simply breathtaking once you start dosing and get CO2 in there!

I vote for keeping the background normally I'm not a fan of backgrounds like that, It looks good here.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

What is you local plant source? I would love to get started but plants aren't cheap and I think they are harder to keep alive than discus. :-(


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I get most of my plants from GWAPA meetings and from a few of the people here.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

I see. So you are getting this kind of growth with just dosing? I have a large bottle of flourish I bought a couple of years ago sitting around unopened. I need to turn one of my 20GHs to a planted tank. All I need to buy is good substrate and lights. Don't want to go high techh, yet.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

jweis said:


> I hope you win. I just upped my CO2 and my plants are pearling like crazy. It is so neat to watch all the little silver bubbles.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing you at the Sept GWAPA mtg too. Since you have 14 tanks, I am looking forward to your advice on my measly two tanks.
> 
> Hope you like Mexican food. I am fixing my family's famous green chili burritos. I'm even trying to find someone to make homemade tortillas. They are much easier to find in Arizona than in Maryland.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmm no one told me I would be fed well at the meeting! Now I am even MORE excited!!!!



mscichlid said:


> I'm staying on top of the trimming. There are red plants behind the blyxa and polysperma in the back left.
> 
> PITA snails and cladophora, lighting, and lack of C02 are the problems. I've added osmocote plus capsules around some of the plants, but I don't think I added enough. E v e r t h i n g i s g r o w i n g s o o o s l o w w w w.


Its so pretty though!!



mscichlid said:


> Thanks everyone! The background was bought at Scales some time ago. I'm trying to decide whether to take it off and spray it black or go full tilt and start java moss walls.
> 
> I added guppies today. I'll try to get a picture of them when the lights go off in the fishroom.


If you do moss walls, I had really good luck using latch hook sheets that I used fishing line to sew together. I choppe dup the moss and sandwiched it. It was a neat effect. only issue was as it grew out and neede dto be trimmed, it needed to be redone. Perhaps user error on my part.
Fingers crossed you sweep this!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Rach! I've got a bunch of those sheets and plenty of java moss in the shrimp tanks. We'll see how it goes.
I added guppies today. Trying again tomorrow to get more. This is a not-so-good shot of one of the females.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a not so good shot.... I hate you.... :hihi:

My "good" shots don't even look that good!

Great photography, mscichlid!


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

well, my claim to fame regarding plants is that one of anubias in my son's tank flowered. That's the first for me and I've been keeping anubias for a long time.  

By the way, nice not so good picture.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Franny, not sure what sort of guppies you are interested in, but I have a bunch that came in as "contaminants" with an order that i think are just wild guppies. They don't have ridiculously long tails or anything, but are kind of neat and you can have them if you want them.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

msjinkzd said:


> Franny, not sure what sort of guppies you are interested in, but I have a bunch that came in as "contaminants" with an order that i think are just wild guppies. They don't have ridiculously long tails or anything, but are kind of neat and you can have them if you want them.


Can I have a few, too please? :smile:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

here are a few pics of what htey look like:


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

They look nice. I will take a few if you have any spare.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

They remind me of the guppies I kept as a kid, in the first tank that was my very own. I had a 5 1/2 gallon slate bottomed Metaframe tank with plain old wild type guppies, anacharis, and about a million snails. :biggrin:

A moss wall would be beautiful. I've never done one, but I'm considering one for my Dutch nano attempt. (Yes, a Dutch nano. Yes, I'm insane! :icon_eek


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

They kinda look like endlers. I like them!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> That's a not so good shot.... I hate you.... :hihi:
> 
> My "good" shots don't even look that good!
> 
> Great photography, mscichlid!


Thank you! LOL! The front of the fish is out of focus.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> Franny, not sure what sort of guppies you are interested in, but I have a bunch that came in as "contaminants" with an order that i think are just wild guppies. They don't have ridiculously long tails or anything, but are kind of neat and you can have them if you want them.


 
Cool Rach! I think the ones I have are wild type or something. I appreciate your offer and will take you up on it. 

I gotta get a picture of the males that I have in the 40. I might not want to mix them.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

chicken said:


> (Yes, a Dutch nano. Yes, I'm insane! :icon_eek


Uh huh! Insane! Can't wait to see it though.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

YSS said:


> I see. So you are getting this kind of growth with just dosing?


Yes, albeit slow without the C02. A good substrate plays a major role as well. The Soil Master Select is not the best, but not inert.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

mscichlid said:


> Yes, albeit slow without the C02. A good substrate plays a major role as well. The Soil Master Select is not the best, but not inert.


Slow growth is not such a bad thing, rigt? I remember when my vals are growing out of control, it was kinda PITA. Now, I don't have vals anymore in my discus tank. The eartheaters decided one day that they really liked my plants. I had my 7 foot tank covered with vals in the back and growing like weeds, but I have no vals.  I only have anubias in the tank now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice tank. Clean and simple..


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you jkan0228. The tank is growing really slowly and I want it to fill in badly. But without the C02, it's gonna take forever. If I had to do it over again, my choice for substrate would be to go 'dirt' or Miracle Grow sifted to a loamy consistancy.







:|


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

we need more pics, Franny!!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay. I'll take a few more shots in the morning to show what's going on with the tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome, looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree, more pics. I really think this tank has a lot of potential.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Last day, free bump!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, Sara!

Well, it's just been two weeks since this great opportunity came to be. Seems so much longer, but it was fun. 

Here are a few shots of the tank today. This tank would benefit a boost in growth with C02. 

I know I said I would post a picture of the male guppies....the males won't sit still for a portrait, but I'll keep trying for future posts...another day, another thread.


















































ROAK me!


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice pictures! I can't believe how beautiful everything looks, even without co2!


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrtulations on setting up such an awesome tank. I hope I can set up a tank like this someday.


----------



## eleontie (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks so Very pretty and clean.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's that big plant in the back. Nt sure if you already mentioned it.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, tank is looking great. Maybe I should try another planted...


----------



## ddavila06 (Jun 30, 2011)

the big plant is blixa aubertii.
what i want to know is what is the stem plant that seems to be pupleish on the left back!?
good job on the tank, looks good without co2, would look great with it though!


----------



## eleontie (Jun 25, 2008)

I would say that the tall grassy plant in the middle-left is Cypherus Helferi.


----------



## jweis (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you win. With CO2 this tank would go from looking good to great.


----------



## seiji64 (Jan 6, 2005)

Composition looks great. With some more foreground growth and general filling out, this tank will look amazing. Nice job Franny and good luck with the contest!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jun 30, 2011)

eleontie said:


> I would say that the tall grassy plant in the middle-left is Cypherus Helferi.


i was guessing aubertii because she purchased one from me at a swap meeting not too long ago.. the other could also be it. so now i don't know:confused1:


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

ddavila06 said:


> i was guessing aubertii because she purchased one from me at a swap meeting not too long ago.. the other could also be it. so now i don't know:confused1:


Hey Damian,

Next time you trim your tank, let me know and I will buy the trimmings from you. I gotta get some more plants in all of my tanks.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

The tank looks great. Everything is nice and colorful despite the lack of CO2. I love the dimensions of the 40B tanks. The depth is what really does it for me. Your fish room looks intriguing also. You can never have too many tanks!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

great update! Man I hope you win this! I can just picture how it will fill out for you with the added boost of co2. inspires me to get off my butt and try to do a "real" planted tank.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks! I'll have lots of trimmings if I win the R0AK!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank


----------



## finman57 (Aug 11, 2011)

The tank is really looking great
I wish i could get my planted tank to look like that.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support! I'm really excited about the possibilities of making this tank look even better.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations, mscichlid! You are the winner. Your thread had the most views and posts.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see what kind of growth you get with the addition of co2.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Wtg!!!!!!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support! Thanks for the great ROAK bettatail. For everyone who participated thank you, as well. You guys rock!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on a well deserved win! Let's see plenty of before and after pics once you get that system hooked up.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

You deserved it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOOT! 9 pages in 2 weeks.... About what I have in half a year! HAHaha congrats man!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Going!!!! Be sure to post pics of the results of the CO2 difference.roud:


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

demonr6 said:


> Congratulations on a well deserved win! Let's see plenty of before and after pics once you get that system hooked up.


You've got it. Thanks demonr6.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

mightyoak said:


> Nice Going!!!! Be sure to post pics of the results of the CO2 difference.roud:


No problem, I definantly will, mightyoak.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

any updates yet?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

msjinkzd said:


> any updates yet?


Francine has the the system for sure. 

Msjinkzd, how about those gobys?


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey! I'm working on trying to assemble this great gift. I'll pm bettatail for help. There is a little package with two very small dodads that I have no clue as to what they're for...

Irene messed up my plans for progress. Power was out for 23.5 hours, the basement flooded, backyard loaded with limbs and branches to be dealt with, toothache; thus teeth pulled, a heater stuck in a 75 at 106 and killed a crenicichla proteus female and red-shoulder severum male, blah, blah, blah....

Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. Intense stuff you got going there.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Bettatail said:


> Francine has the the system for sure.
> 
> Msjinkzd, how about those gobys?


I have 25 pairs that will be ready by the end of the week 



mscichlid said:


> Hey! I'm working on trying to assemble this great gift. I'll pm bettatail for help. There is a little package with two very small dodads that I have no clue as to what they're for...
> 
> Irene messed up my plans for progress. Power was out for 23.5 hours, the basement flooded, backyard loaded with limbs and branches to be dealt with, toothache; thus teeth pulled, a heater stuck in a 75 at 106 and killed a crenicichla proteus female and red-shoulder severum male, blah, blah, blah....
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day!


Jeez, I didn't know you got hit that hard Franny!


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Tank is green, green, green! I'm borrowing a UV sterilizer today. Once it's clear, I'll rescape and add the C02. Stay tuned.


----------



## freshfins (Dec 29, 2006)

Green water? Add nitrogen.


----------

